# Ritchey Road Logic front derailleur size



## dwl (Mar 4, 2012)

I'm going to be getting the frameset in 2 months. I'm going to dress it up with a 7900 group that I have. And Ritchey cockpit and seatpost/saddle of course! What about the front derailleur size? I have a 34.9 band on which I doubt would work.


----------



## seemana (Jul 1, 2009)

28.6 if you haven't already found the answer.


----------

